# Coffin Display



## JustGlass (Jun 25, 2014)

I have had my eye on this wine display in a general store for a few years. I went to the store and realized it was missing. I asked the owner if she still had it and she said it's out back. It's yours if you want it. Picked it up today. It needs to be dusted off and then I have to find a place for it.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 26, 2014)

That'd be a great display for your poisons.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you going to back light it ? Would love to see a pic when your done, full of bottles of course ! Lol


----------

